# Brother Fax-910



## droni (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Fax von Brother bekommen und folgendes Problem.
Es wurde mir geschenkt, da es kaputt ist/war und der Vorbesitzer meinte
es selber reparieren zu müssen 

Egal, soweit funktionier es wieder bis auf eine Kleinigkeit:
Bei dem Fax (Brother Fax-910) ist bei dem Einzug eine Feder. Und zwar ist
die auf der Rückseite des Eingabefeldes festgeschraut. Das ist eine Feder mit 
2 so Plastikteilen dran, ein son Gummi-Dingen und eine breite Metallfeder, fast so groß wie das Gummi-Dingen. Jetzt habe ich schon einiges versucht, aber
ich weiß einfach nicht wie und in welcher Reihenfolge diese Federn montiert werden. Wenn jemand dieses oder ein Fax der Serie hat, wäre es super wenn mir
jemand den Aufbau oder am besten eben ein Foto davon schicken könnte.
Denn das Papier was ich faxen will, wird an der Stelle zermackt und sieht einfach nur sch..... aus.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

MfG
droni


----------

